# E92 Interlagos Blue M3 correction...



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Interlagos Blue M3, 15k on it.

Drop off..










Wheel cleaned using P&S brakebuster with various brushes, tires+wells cleaned with ARO










Washed with FK1 concentrated wash out of their decon kit, which is just "okay", but the wash shampoo is actually very good.

Clayed with poly clay using ONR lubeness

The entire hood, front bumper and rear bumper had 3M clear film. It needed some extensive work to clean it up and restore some clarity, yes you can restore clarity to film:shead:

Some of the issues, stains, streaks and RIDS and hazing



















Used the flex DA with M105, followed up with 106FA again on the DA and came back to finish it out with 85rd on the metabo, using the rotary after a DA may seem counterproductive but it works and thats all there is.

50/50 after first pass using 105



















The FA helped clean up some of the haze M105 left behind, although it did actually finish down well on the DA










After the M105 and 106FA, video using the fenix LED 50/50



Film before..










After..










The front fenders had film as well and were treated to the same process as above.

The finish wasnt in terrible shape but the clear was very hard, started out with heavy polishing foam and P203s and ended up using the new LC cyan cutting pad with M105 for several passes.

Followed with 203s to refine the finish via rotary and then jeweled it out using Megs 205 on the DA... I think a DA is where M205 shines

testing out the new LC orange foam, leaves a great finish and cuts well but this clear needed a more agressive foam, the new blue LC pad worked far better on this car










After first pass using M105, about 90%



















Finished down after the IPA



















B pillar before..



















After





































Before correction haze under the infratech










After correction










Took a lot of combos to get what worked best for this car.... I ended up using all of these at some point during the detail










The side mirrors were tough to correct so I used a polishing pad with a 203s and came back with a finishing pad with 106FA... I kept the rpms around 1000 or less

before










during










after, with the grooves in the black plastic plastic and it being right near clear film I didnt chase the last few RIDS with a cutting pad (cutting foam = more heat)




























working the 105










after finishing under the phene-ix










The trunk has some more severe defects which needed wetsanding




























Sanded with 2000 unigrit followed by 3000 unigrit










After the 2000










I corrected the sand scratches with a 3" tufbuf wool pad, followed by M105 again on the DA with cutting foam (2x for the whole trunk)




























Under LED










There are still some shadows from the scrathes left over, they were cut deep unfortunately.

After correcting the rest of the trunk I went back over it with the DA and 205










After the wipedown





































finishing out the carbonian roof










after










Interior was kept very well, the leather needed the most attention if anything.

After...




























Some finishing touches. Wheels sealed with Jetseal for protection. Tires dressed with SV Pneu, front lower and rear lower grills dressed with "the sauce" etc.

Hood vents dressed










touching up on the wheels










I applied blackfire wet diamond sealant for LSP. First coat was machined on with the DA using a gold lc pad at speed 4 which I let cure for 40mins or so, it buffed off super easy.

BF hazed and being buffed off... how can this part not be the most enjoyable part of a detail?










The car was supposed to go back yesterday but religion and rain had other plans, lol. So I took it outside this afternoon in hopes of some sun but there was none.









































































Pulled it back inside to apply another coat of the BF WD and do the final wipedown.

All finished, snapped some pics tonite before it left
































































Thanks for looking :thumb:*


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Great detail mate. Some serious work needed to bring it back to life.

Love the mods too. Carbon all the way..........

Thanks for sharing

:thumb:


----------



## ziou (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumb::thumb:
Very very good job !
Thanks to you.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very good write up and the M3 looks stunning now. Nice garage too!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Stunning work mate:thumb: Love the colour too


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Job


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice job. Great colour.:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Superb results as always :thumb:

Does it have a differnt exhaust system with burnt tail pipes ??


----------



## davidas (May 27, 2009)

Gorgeous car, top job. Can't believe a car of that calibre had so many imperfections.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

ads2k said:


> Superb results as always :thumb:
> 
> Does it have a differnt exhaust system with burnt tail pipes ??


Vorsteiner exhaust with anodized tips :thumb:


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Beautiful turnaround like always.:thumb: Excuse me for asking, but, what kind of halogens are you using?


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

WyattEarp said:


> Beautiful turnaround like always.:thumb: Excuse me for asking, but, what kind of halogens are you using?


Chicago Electric halogens, 1500watts (750 each head)


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you for the information. :thumb: Looking forward for your next write up.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

WyattEarp said:


> Thank you for the information. :thumb: Looking forward for your next write up.


I am as well. Working on a black 911 carerra for the next few days... hands down the swirliest paint I have ever worked on :thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

fantastic job :thumb:
stunning looking car :argie:
awsome perfromance too :thumb:


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

Great job on a stunning car, looks awsome.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks boys :thumb:


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

*Stunning results mate, your write up's are always a joy to read too.

A quick question, where can I find that extention type bar with the pads on the end, like when you do all the smaller area's, that looks really handy. *


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

M444 SRV said:


> *Stunning results mate, your write up's are always a joy to read too.
> 
> A quick question, where can I find that extention type bar with the pads on the end, like when you do all the smaller area's, that looks really handy. *


That actually came with the metabo rotary I recently bought. At first I didnt think I would use it but now I use it everywhere!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice, you do some great work fella, well done and thanks for sharing


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

That is a man-mobile there... nice work, Dave!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top detail.Love the colour to


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Clever Nickname said:


> That is a man-mobile there... nice work, Dave!


thanks jesse



colarado red said:


> top detail.Love the colour to


ILB is a pretty color for sure, too bold for my quaint tastes though!



ALANSHR said:


> Nice, you do some great work fella, well done and thanks for sharing


sure thing, more on the way!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Simply Stunning*

Hi Dave, that really is beautiful. A great job with sensational finish. Stutgart should feel ashamed. The owner chuffed to bits I hope. :thumb:


----------

